# Palm Router for CNC



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I’m looking for a variable speed palm router for my second CNC machine and searching the web I found the Bosch Colt (16K-35K RPM).

Is it a good choice? any better ideas?

I plan to use my new CNC for aluminum, brass and of course wood work but I don’t know if the 16K RPM is slow enough for alum & brass work. I don’t want to spend the money and build into the CNC a VFD because a palm router can be handy for other work off the CNC.

The other choice is to plug the palm router into my router speed control outlet and then control the speed with the dial from there


----------



## beglylw (Nov 10, 2010)

Nicholas,
I have a bosch colt that I just purchased. I will be designing a mount for a 4' X 4' CNC.
Do you have a cad system?. I can send you my design when it is finished. I have see other cnc with this router and they seenm to preform well.

Loren Begly
Suny Lea CNC


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I will be happy to see your design Loren; I have ACAD V14 pretty old but does the job LOL

Do you know that K2CNC sell the mount in aluminum for about $55.00?


----------

